# Trojaner-Spammer missbrauchen Angst vor Vogelgrippe



## stieglitz (28 Oktober 2005)

Neues Tierchen unterwegs:


> Seit kurzem verschicken Trojaner-Spammer englischsprachige E-Mails, die vorgeblich über die Vogelgrippe aufklären wollen, im Anhang aber eine infizierte Word-Datei mitliefern. Diese Word-Datei enthält den Trojaner-Dropper W97M/Naiva.A. Dieser besteht aus zwei Makros, die eine weitere Schadsoftware installieren, den Trojaner Ranky-FY. Anzeige
> 
> 
> Die E-Mails tragen Betreffzeilen wie etwa Outbreak in North America oder What is avian influenza (bird flu)?. Sie sollen so die Ängste der Menschen vor einer Virus-Pandemie ausnutzen und diese dazu treiben, die angehängte Datei zu öffnen. Wie Panda Software meldet, ist die Verbreitung des Trojaner-Droppers jedoch gering und stellt daher keine große Gefahr dar.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/65493

Das war so sicher zu erwarten.


----------



## A John (23 Februar 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Neues Tierchen unterwegs:


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/65493
Das war so sicher zu erwarten.[/quote]


----------



## stieglitz (23 Februar 2006)

Dazu passt auch das.
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,402483,00.html


> "Vogelgrippe", das ist bei eBay vor allem eines: ein Schlagwort, mit dessen Hilfe es sich prächtig werben lässt. Es ist immer dasselbe. Beherrscht ein Thema die Nachrichten und die öffentliche Diskussion, das man in irgendeiner Form mit Gütern in Verbindung bringen kann, so tauchen die bald in Massen bei eBay auf. Oder aber, das Stichwort taucht in Verbindung mit allen möglichen Gütern auf - kaum ein Golf, der vor Jahresfrist nicht als "Ratzinger-Fahrzeug" gepriesen wurde, weil der amtierende Papst auch mal einen fuhr.


Die haben alle den Rinderwahn!


----------



## Stalker2002 (24 Februar 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben alle den Rinderwahn!



Ich gehe mit und erhöhe auf Maul-und-Clown-Seuche.  

MfG
L.


----------



## Greenhorn (26 Februar 2006)

So lustig ist das gar nicht mehr. Ich bin Hobbyornitholge und muß jetzt erleben dass ein paar Hohlköpfe anfangen, richtig gemeingefährlich zu reagieren:

_... Aber davon mal abgesehen macht sich auch in der übrigen naturliebenden Bevölkerung eine Abneigung gegen Vögel aller Art sowie gegen deren Schützer und Beobachter breit. Als mir letzte Woche mein VSO (Verein Sächsischer Ornithologen)-Aufkleber von der Heckscheibe gekratzt wurde, wurde ich wenige Tage später von einem (alten) Ehepaar angepöpelt als ich - ganz harmlos und nicht infiziert - mit dem Fernglas an einem Fluss stand... Warum ich denn "dieses kranke Viehzeug" beobachte - genau dieses "Viehzeug" haben sie übrigens noch wenige Wochen zuvor mit altem Brot vollgepumpt!. Wir (die Ornithologen) wären es dann, die das Virus durch unseren "direkten Kontakt" mit den Vögeln "unter die Leute" brächten - sie dürften schließlich auch keine Enten mehr im Park füttern! Na sowas aber auch. Als ich vorschlug, das Brot welches sie sonst im Teich versenken würden zur Tafel zu bringen wurden sie dann wirklich gemein und meinten, dass sie dass dem zuständigen Jäger(!) melden wollen...die Frage bleibt, was sie denn wohl melden wollten und was will der "Jäger" denn machen? Ornithologenfangschuß? Erschreckend!_ - Forum www.birdcall.de

In der deutschen Jägerschaft ist von so nett klingenden Begriffen wie "Beprobungsabschuß" und "Verdachtsinfektionen" die Rede. 

Hier noch der Link zu einem guten Info-page der Vogelwarte Radolfzell: www.orn.mpg.de/~vwrado/templates/de/avian_flu.html

Im Übrigen kann hier jeder selbst zur Versachlichung der Diskussion beitragen indem er die "Seuche" nur noch als Geflügelgrippe (engl. poultry flu) bezeichnet. Die Krankheit wird nämlich nicht durch jeden x-beliebigen Vogel - und auch nicht indirekt durch Streikende, wie vom Oberhäuptling des Hartmann-Bundes behauptet! - übertragen, sonder durch den engeren Kontakt mit Hausgeflügel.

P.S.: Ich wollte noch anmerken, das der oben stehende Erlebnisbericht nicht von mir, sondern von jemand anderem stammt. Die momentane Tendenz zteigt er aber sehr gut. ich selbst habe vor Jahren miterlebt, wie Jogger kleine Terrier getreten haben, weil das ja gemeingefährliche "Kampfhunde" hätten sein können.  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------

